# oh so i got my POV JUMP BAG... SO WHAT TO PUT IN IT???



## fister13f (Dec 22, 2011)

YUP ITS ME AGAIN (WITH THE SAME USERNAME/ACCOUNT)... so this question is not for you AIR FORCE POAG. what should i put in it??and where can i order stuff online?... oh its the camelbak Med-Bak inside of Camelbak BFM...i am only asking again because i cant find my other post with all the cool links... i think someone deleted it :sad:


----------



## fast65 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not a great way to start a post by stating who you think can and cannot post.

That being said, a few Band-aids, some 4x4's, Neosporin, a pair of gloves, and some tweezers and you'll have a good "jump kit" for your vehicle. No reason to waste money trying to stock a full kit when you'll likely only use the above items. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamjh3 (Dec 22, 2011)

fast65 said:


> That being said, a few Band-aids, some 4x4's, Neosporin, a pair of gloves, and some tweezers and you'll have a good "jump kit" for your vehicle. No reason to waste money trying to stock a full kit when you'll likely only use the above items.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This. I've had a small first aid kit in my car since I started driving. And I've used exactly two band aids out of it for myself.

I've had a full on trauma bag and airway bag in my car for the last few months. But only because I work stand by as a contractor and need to have my own gear. I'm too lazy to bring it inside. 

A fully stocked trauma bag will cost a lot of money. I spent close to a grand on equipment I need at the stand by job. It's not worth it, you'll never use most of it. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fast65 (Dec 22, 2011)

adamjh3 said:


> This. I've had a small first aid kit in my car since I started driving. And I've used exactly two band aids out of it for myself.
> 
> I've had a full on trauma bag and airway bag in my car for the last few months. But only because I work stand by as a contractor and need to have my own gear. I'm too lazy to bring it inside.
> 
> ...



I've never actually used anything from my tiny first aid kit in my car...however I usually use one or two of the bandaids I keep in my wallet lol.


----------



## shfd739 (Dec 22, 2011)

IBTL....and this should be fun to watch


----------



## Tigger (Dec 22, 2011)

How about this?

Or this?

Failing that here is list of links on this site that someone already posted because this question gets asked so often.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=12220


----------



## firetender (Dec 22, 2011)

*and with that....*

we'll close the thread.

And fister13f I invite you to continue on with us as you formulate more questions on your journey! It'd be a good idea, as is recommended with all newcomers, to go over our Community Rules, right above you on the BAR.


----------

